# Panasonic BT230 Home theater setup



## BassSpy (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought a BT230, have it setup via ARC to my TV. Also connected to the TV is my satellite receiver and Xbox 360. The Digital Audio Output setting is set to Bitstream (not PCM), and Digital Audio Input is set to original source (not PCM). I'm experiencing audio delay when the source is running for a length of time and it creeps up. Do I need to set the DAO to PCM, as well as DAI, on the receiver? What about the Xbox 360 (currently on DD 5.1)?


----------

